# Pretty Female Faces



## charley (May 12, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 12, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 12, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 12, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 12, 2017)




----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2017)

Some of that shit is photoshopped.

But I love me some pretty eyes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## charley (May 12, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Some of that shit is photoshopped.
> 
> But I love me some pretty eyes!
> 
> ...




... tits , ass, & pussy are great....   but nothing fucks me up like a pretty face ....   ..  a pretty face will destroy me every time ..      ..


----------



## SheriV (May 12, 2017)

so I gotta ask- lotta makeup or no makeup?

theres a mixed bag here- ironically a cpl that look like they have very little are wearing contacts (I counted 4- I own the same kind..lol) have crazy contouring and mad eye makeup- but look like theyre wearing very little

there are a cpl that legit have almost none


----------



## SheriV (May 12, 2017)

the blonde with the nose ring needs to lose those cheap ass contacts tho


----------



## charley (May 12, 2017)

SheriV said:


> so I gotta ask- lotta makeup or no makeup?
> 
> theres a mixed bag here- ironically a cpl that look like they have very little are wearing contacts (I counted 4- I own the same kind..lol) have crazy contouring and mad eye makeup- but look like theyre wearing very little
> 
> there are a cpl that legit have almost none



... I think I like a 'natural look'[whatever that means]lol... but I can't be to harsh judging these beauties, because none of them would even look at me...    I'm old !!   lol....   I enjoy looking at the complexion of young women when they are still in 'bloom'...   their facial skin is unbelievably soft ,,, radiant , delicate ...   yummmmmmy !!!


----------



## 45PRs (May 12, 2017)

Charley??!?!


----------



## SheriV (May 13, 2017)

charley said:


> ... I think I like a 'natural look'[whatever that means]lol... but I can't be to harsh judging these beauties, because none of them would even look at me...    I'm old !!   lol....   I enjoy looking at the complexion of young women when they are still in 'bloom'...   their facial skin is unbelievably soft ,,, radiant , delicate ...   yummmmmmy !!!



Ya..she has at most a skin balm on and maybe a bb cream -which has a weird optical effect on evening out skin tone without losing freckles-she was one of my favorite out of that list.

I love the artistry of the super done up contouring/Kardashian look too tho.


----------



## charley (May 13, 2017)

45PRs said:


> Charley??!?!




,,, in the flesh, thx for asking 45..     ..


----------



## charley (May 13, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Ya..she has at most a skin balm on and maybe a bb cream -which has a weird optical effect on evening out skin tone without losing freckles-she was one of my favorite out of that list.
> 
> I love the artistry of the super done up contouring/Kardashian look too tho.



,,,, most guys don't know what 'skin balm or bb cream is...   lol     ..she was  one of my favs too.. 

,,,, so is bb cream also known as bodybuilding sauce ??


----------



## charley (May 15, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 18, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 18, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 18, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 18, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 18, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 18, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 18, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 18, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 18, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 18, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2017)

v


----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## charley (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## charley (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 12, 2017)

Some stunning girls in here. Keep em coming charley.


----------



## botamico (Sep 14, 2017)

Awesome pictures.


----------



## Intense (Sep 14, 2017)

Good shit Charles. Glad to have you back posting quality content.



This is my only post. Others take note and don't clog up this thread with your homo erotic banter.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 15, 2017)

Some of those whores are hideous!


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## Arnold (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Sep 22, 2017)

Well damn how did I miss this thread? Charley keeping it classy nice 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## Arnold (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

I still haven't found out who this is.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2017)

http://saradas.org/index.php?topic=108985.0   Apparently she is Sandra A


----------



## Arnold (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## charley (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## charley (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## charley (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## charley (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## charley (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## charley (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## charley (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## charley (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Burrfoot1313 (Oct 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Oct 18, 2017)

Burrfoot1313 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn the porn game was ruff on her

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## charley (Oct 18, 2017)

... so what ??  Jenna's getting old, we all do... you don't have to post shit pics to fuck up the vibe , Rob already posts tons of chicks that shouldn't be here...

... it should teach you a lesson, in America 'don't get old'......


----------



## Arnold (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## charley (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## charley (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## charley (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Nov 1, 2017)

Chuck enough with the tranny pics.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 1, 2017)

Prince said:


> Chuck enough with the tranny pics.




.... it's supposed to be Pretty Female Faces ...  just pretty faces...  thx Rob   ....   ..


----------



## Arnold (Nov 1, 2017)

well mine has a pretty face and a nice ass. lol


----------



## Arnold (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Nov 3, 2017)

charley said:


> ... so what ??  Jenna's getting old, we all do... you don't have to post shit pics to fuck up the vibe , Rob already posts tons of chicks that shouldn't be here...
> 
> ... it should teach you a lesson, in America 'don't get old'......



that pic of Jenna is fake, you probably got it from Star or some other shit rag.


----------



## charley (Nov 3, 2017)

Prince said:


> that pic of Jenna is fake, you probably got it from Star or some other shit rag.




.... if you ever *read *the posts, you would know that I didn't post that nasty pic, it was posted by Burrfoot1313 ... I did post #66 ... you should read it..


----------



## Arnold (Nov 3, 2017)

charley said:


> .... if you ever *read *the posts, you would know that I didn't post that nasty pic, it was posted by Burrfoot1313 ... I did post #66 ... you should read it..



it's hard to read your posts when the majority of them are *fiction*...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1p5NOeggfTI


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDZ-Plb2B-0


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2017)

http://www.gotceleb.com/jenna-james...2.html/jenna-jameson-shopping-at-the-grove-02

Photos seems legit and in vid above she says she got massive.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2017)

I did not realize she was prego.


----------



## Nor_man (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Nov 9, 2017)

how's that one Chuck?


----------



## charley (Nov 9, 2017)

.. they're all sexy and beautiful in their own way , is the last one a gf of yours ??     

.. we have different tastes in females, but a hottie is a hottie...  .....

.. the older I get, the more I appreciate how precious a woman's face can be... eyes always kill me...


----------



## Arnold (Nov 9, 2017)

charley said:


> .. they're all sexy and beautiful in their own way *, is the last one a gf of yours ??     *
> 
> .. we have different tastes in females, but a hottie is a hottie...  .....
> 
> .. the older I get, the more I appreciate how precious a woman's face can be... eyes always kill me...



I wish she were.


----------



## charley (Nov 9, 2017)

Prince said:


> I wish she were.



...  me some too !!       ..


----------



## Arnold (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## vortrit (Nov 25, 2017)

So hot!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## charley (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## charley (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## charley (Dec 3, 2017)

..it's called 'Pretty Female Faces' ...  not tits & ass  ..


----------



## Arnold (Dec 4, 2017)

STFU faggot.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Dec 19, 2017)

Just checking in to see if Prince is still fuckin up charley's vibe over here  

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## charley (Dec 19, 2017)

Johnjohn1977 said:


> Just checking in to see if Prince is still fuckin up charley's vibe over here
> 
> granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com




....lol.. 'from your lips to gods ear'.. & yea, he totally is fuckin' it up !!        ....


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Dec 19, 2017)

charley said:


> ....lol.. 'from your lips to gods ear'.. & yea, he totally is fuckin' it up !!        ....


Don't let the man get you down charley fight the good fight brotha lol 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2017)

Chuck is gay.


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Dec 20, 2017)

Prince said:


> Chuck is gay.


The two of you are like a old married couple lol. Yaw both need to visit the captain's kindness thread and get some anger out and love In 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## charley (Dec 20, 2017)

Prince said:


> Chuck is gay.




...... in your dreams ... I'm old and I heard you only enjoy very young boys ..  [rumor on the board] ....


----------



## charley (Dec 20, 2017)

Johnjohn1977 said:


> The two of you are like a old married couple lol. Yaw both need to visit the captain's kindness thread and get some anger out and love In
> 
> granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com




....  the Captn' agrees with whatever prince says ...   not much independence there ..  *​#SAD*


----------



## botamico (Dec 20, 2017)

Is this the end of pretty female faces?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2017)

botamico said:


> Is this the end of pretty female faces?



Chuck ruins every thread with his political affiliation bullshit, its pretty sad.


----------



## charley (Dec 21, 2017)

Prince said:


> Chuck ruins every thread with his political affiliation bullshit, its pretty sad.





.. prince fucked up my 'pretty female faces' .. by posting his bullshit ..   it's faces only noob..    


*#SAD ...     *


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2017)

charley said:


> .. prince fucked up my 'pretty female faces' .. by posting his bullshit ..   it's faces only noob..
> 
> 
> *#SAD ...     *


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## botamico (Dec 22, 2017)

Bring on the pretty faces


----------



## botamico (Dec 22, 2017)

Hey prince, your pictures aren't showing up.  Is there something I have to do to get them to show up?


----------



## botamico (Dec 22, 2017)

Could it be that I'm on the mobile site instead of the full site?


----------



## charley (Dec 22, 2017)

botamico said:


> Hey prince, your pictures aren't showing up.  Is there something I have to do to get them to show up?



.... you got to 'sign in' to see prince's pic's  ...  there's nothing wrong with your phone..


----------



## botamico (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm signed in, but I still can't see prince's pictures.  I can see your pictures though.


----------



## charley (Dec 22, 2017)

botamico said:


> I'm signed in, but I still can't see prince's pictures.  I can see your pictures though.




... you ain't missing much.. when I post female photo's, I pick about 1 in 25 pics before I post.. only the best !!   Rob will  post anything, he don't give a fuck..  #SAD ..


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Dec 23, 2017)

Make imf better again yaw 2 get along with out you 2 it's just tumble weeds 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## Arnold (Dec 23, 2017)

charley said:


> ... you ain't missing much.. when I post female photo's, I pick about 1 in 25 pics before I post.. only the best !!   *Rob will  post anything, he don't give a fuck..  #SAD ..*



you are such a little liberal bitch.


----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2017)

Prince said:


> you are such a little liberal bitch.






....    I resemble that remark ...     .....


----------



## Arnold (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 31, 2017)




----------

